# Danny Owen AKA Zwiefel



## RRLOVER

Danny Owen passed away in his sleep last night. ...I was asked to get it out here...


----------



## RRLOVER

I texted Karring for some help as i don't post much anymore. ..


----------



## mr drinky

RRLOVER said:


> I texted Karring for some help as i don't post much anymore. ..



I was just in the middle of posting something, but I have to say that I am in a bit of shock right now. For those who have had the opportunity to meet Danny, he's an amazing, interesting, and passionate person when it comes to knives, cooking, Libertarian politics, tech stuff and so much more. I feel blessed to have met him on more than one occasion, and even more honored that he flew all the way up north last year to hang with a bunch of knife knuts in Minneapolis. 

I will miss him. We lost a valued member of this forum, mod, and wonderful person. Good-bye Danny. 

Karring


----------



## JBroida

likewise... i really enjoyed meeting him when he came out to visit us... really nice guy. So sad to hear... especially as he was still pretty young. He will truly be missed.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Rest in peace brother. So sad, just don't know how to feel right now.


----------



## Asteger

Holy.... I'm shocked and have been in touch with Danny for a few years now. He was a very generous and interesting guy who loved his cooking, reading and to discuss things. I'd known he was in hospital recently and I sent him my best but I didn't want to bother him for the moment and left if at that, thinking I'd hear more from him soon. Very sad and will miss him


----------



## marc4pt0

This just literally took the wind from me. Though I've never had the pleasure to meet him in person, I've always enjoyed him as a fellow forum member.
I'm more than surprised by this, and saddened as well.

Rest in peace, Danny.


----------



## brianh

Completely shocked and speechless right now.


----------



## Chuckles

I feel lucky that I had the chance to get to know Danny. He was a really fun person and had a truly passionate interest in so many areas. A really fun and open guy. This is difficult and very sad news. My thoughts are with his family. He will be missed.


----------



## Dardeau

I also never met Danny in person, but am taken aback by his passing. I missed his posts recently and now am very sad that his absence will be permanent.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Rest In Peace. He will be missed.


----------



## zoze

Very sad news. I'm speechless.
Rest in peace.


----------



## apicius9

Wow, that is a shock. I messaged quite a bit with him over the past few months and thought he was on his way of recovery from his health issues last week. Don't know what to say. 43 is not an age to pass away. My thoughts are with his family and friends. 

Stefan


----------



## chiffonodd

Very sad. I always enjoyed his posts - passionate, encouraging, and a very funny dry wit. I remember he would post in off topic or about interesting subjects now and then. Clearly an inquisitive mind and a good soul. RIP sir. Too young indeed.


----------



## TheDispossessed

Rest in peace Danny. I never met or conversed directly with ZD but enjoyed his numerous contributions to this community over the years.


----------



## HHH Knives

Sad indeed. Danny was a great guy. My prayers go out to his family and friends. 

RIP Danny!


----------



## Don Nguyen

It was only just the other day that I had been thinking of him, wishing him the best on his recovery 

I had the utmost honor of getting to know him at Karring's place last year. I'm a pretty reserved person in group settings, but he is such a character that you just automatically let loose around him. I will always remember him ziplining shirtless in -30°. Carry on strong, Danny, and rest in peace.


----------



## ecchef

What news to wake up to. Shocking because Danny was doing his Mod thing here yesterday.
A terrible loss to us all and my sympathies go out to his family. 
I'll be having a strong conversation with the Almighty regarding this.


----------



## pkjames

shocking news. RIP Danny.


----------



## Dave Martell

I....am......shocked...and saddened by this news. 

I met Danny in person only once yet he impressed me enough that I asked for his help/service to moderate this forum. Just like anything else he did he jumped right in and took up the challenge and became an instant asset to the community. Man this is such a loss. 

RIP Danny


----------



## Mrmnms

Stunned. Danny was a good guy. I'm at a loss .


----------



## Miles

Just read on FB. Am floored. Was just joking with him early this week. Really shocked and saddened.


----------



## _PixelNinja

As much as I have never conversed directly with Danny, this news is shocking to learn. I have read many of his posts on KKF, usually stumbling upon them when researching certain subjects of interest; in that sense I felt he had a great presence on these boards. 

Rest in piece, and thoughts to his family and friends.


----------



## Twistington

RIP Danny.


----------



## mr drinky

RIP Danny.


----------



## rami_m

I am sad to hear this. Rest in peace.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

RIP ... truly enjoyed his thoughts and discussions here ...


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Don't know what to say, so unexpected as he was posting within the last week. I really enjoyed his threads and culinary adventures he shared with us. I remember him talking about making sauerkraut in the spring, now sadly he won't have that opportunity.

RIP Danny


----------



## brainsausage

Christ, this is awful. He was such a generous, thoughtful guy. He did more for this forum than most realize. We were buddies on FB and he only posted positive insightful things, always had something funny and thought provoking to say. Man this has been a bad couple weeks for losing truly great people. I hope Danny is teaching Bowie and Lemmy how to cut things on that crazy starship thing that Bowie built. Cheers Danny, I'll miss you buddy.


----------



## mr drinky

Another one with StereoPete and my friend Bill.


----------



## easy13

Never met nor interacted with, but always enjoyed his postings. Rest in peace


----------



## panda

What da fuq! Zdub will be missed.


----------



## rahimlee54

That's terrible. I always enjoyed his posts, a real shame.

RIP


----------



## chinacats

****...been a long day and came here to relax...this sucks. Had the pleasure of meeting/hanging out with him once and he was just a great guy. 

Here's to you Danny, you will be missed.


----------



## Bill13

Damn, damn, damn this is pretty depressing news. One of the forum guys that always was sharing his experiences and willing to help out. The forum will be worse off with his passing. Think I will have to pour a stiff drink in his honor.


----------



## Bill13

If someone finds an obit later this week would they please post a link, thanks!


----------



## andre s

That's really sad news. Didn't know him personally but really enjoyed him on the forum. Big loss. RIP


----------



## seryk20

RIP Danny!!!!


----------



## mikedtran

I've only been on the forums for a short while, but had a very strong/good impression of Zwiefel/Danny.

RIP


----------



## dough

too soon. ***?
the best ones never are around long enough.
appreciate the pictures for what it's worth.
also i'm kinda sad this brought rrlover.
overall I gotta cut and burn a bunch of stuff to get through a few thoughts I never finished.


----------



## GLE1952

He always had positive info to add to a thread.


----------



## heldentenor

I'm really sad and shocked to hear this. I met Danny twice in the company of the Minneapolis knife gang. He was such a genuine guy, easy to get to know, thoughtful, and generous. 
In my mind's eye, I have a picture of him grinning from ear-to-ear while eating a huge piece of the ribeye primal that Salty brought up to MN last year for the gathering at Mr. Drinky's. I'm gonna go read that thread now, I think. 

I hope and trust that he's at peace. Those who knew him better have my deep sympathies.


----------



## toddnmd

Wow, what a sad loss. He was a great member and contributor here, and I'm sure there are hundreds of people who benefitted from his contributions. Given the sadness being expressed here, I can't even imagine what those who knew him more personally are going through.
Rest in peace, Danny.
(I'd also be very interested in seeing his obit if someone could share one.)


----------



## stereo.pete

I'm not sure what to say...Danny you will be greatly missed. I'm glad I had the pleasure to meet and get to know Danny, thanks to this forum and the event that Karring put together last year. He was as many have mentioned before, very passionate about life. We've had many a great conversation and what they say is true, the good die young. Danny, may you rest in peace, thank you for being kind, welcoming and just an all around great person. We will miss you, but never forget you.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Unbelievable... RIP


----------



## mark76

Rest in peace, man. I really like your contributions and I think you were a really nice man. I will miss you a lot!


----------



## DevinT

I can't get over this shocking news. Dan-O came to Panaca a couple of times. We talked about everything. Crazy bad news. 

Hoss


----------



## CoqaVin

I never knew Danny, but every post of his was a joy to read, definitely was a knowledgeable guy when it comes to knives, and I'm sure other things as well, his insight will be greatly missed RIP buddy


----------



## mr drinky

heldentenor said:


> In my mind's eye, I have a picture of him grinning from ear-to-ear while eating a huge piece of the ribeye primal that Salty brought up to MN last year for the gathering at Mr. Drinky's.



Here is one that comes to mind for me.

k.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

I saw this post last night and have been getting my thoughts together since. I met Patrick "Danny" Owens a few years ago on one of his cross country tours. He came out with his then wife, two dogs and camper in tow. We shopped at the famers market, had a proper BBQ lunch then came back to my place to make dinner. I got to try a few passarounds, the Massamoto KS and Kramer 10" Carbon. We carried on all night long. As other have mentioned, he was a gentleman, never had a bad word to say about anyone. Made Keller roasted pork belly with white beans and kale. 

That was back in ~2011, since then he and I stayed in touch. I gave him my advise on chamber vac's, Kamado cookers, pressure cookers, De Buyer... We both loved to cook so we were always bouncing ideas off each others. 

I knew he went through a tough emotional time, nasty divorce, moving... He never mentioned to me that he had any physical or psychological ailments. We talked mostly about food. He loved to rib me cause I'm a Bostonian talkin Yankee. I know without a doubt that his most prized knife was his Don Nyugen (which I had a chance to use, wonderful cutter). 

Last we spoke 1/5/16, and talked about the possibility of him coming back to NC to hang out and drive up to the ECG hosted at Bills. We had plans, guess that won't happen. My deepest sympathy to his family. You'll be missed my friend.


----------



## jbl

Such sad news.


----------



## cheflivengood

Rip. Always enjoyed his posts.


----------



## Castalia

Very sad news! Loved his posts about his culinary and knife related adventures. Rest in peace.


----------



## WillC

Shocked and saddened , will miss your food posts and good will. RIP


----------



## The Edge

Shocked and saddened as well. speechless...


----------



## Chef Andy

Rest in peace Danny. Never got to know him personally but it's quite obvious he will be sorely missed.


----------



## MAS4T0

I didn't know him personally, but it was great to have him as part of the community.

Rest In Peace Danny.


----------



## Asteger

One thing about him. Sure, he liked his knives and had a few, but he wasn't really gonzo about it like people get. He certainly liked cooking more - Indian, then lots of sous vide especially. He was here mostly for community and was good at it. It's nice to see people noticed


----------



## spoiledbroth

This is bumming me out, I was reading one of his threads the other day. My condolences to any of his friends or family who might be reading through this thread (KKF friends included).


----------



## Lucretia

RIP, Danny. I'll miss you and your horrible, horrible movie recommendations.


----------



## Keith Sinclair

Sad enjoyed his posts


----------



## Mucho Bocho

He loved animals of all sorts.


----------



## Adrian

Just saw this. Sad too.


----------



## Artichoke

I'm so saddened to see this.

I really, really enjoyed his contributions here. His in-depth write-ups allowed me to enjoy his cooking "projects" vicariously I never met nor had the opportunity to interact with him, but I always thought that he would be an absolutely awesome next-door neighbor. 

Rest peacefully, Danny.


----------



## jaybett

Surprised and saddened by the news. 

A few years ago, a forum member started a knife company. He took orders, but trouble hit, and he was unable to fulfill the orders. Devin T and Will C put together an effort to get the orders done. Out of this Zwiefel took on a role that got larger and larger. He picked up the knifes and materials. They were terribly disorganized, so he worked with other members to cataloge them. Once everthing was sorted out, he spent time shipping the knifes out to diferent makers so they could be finished. 

The effort to take a bad situation and make it right was one of the finest moments of the forum, and Zwiefel played a large role in it. HIs character as a stand up guy really shows through in the thread, which can still be found in Will Catchsides vendor forum. It is worth a read. 

Jay


----------



## knyfeknerd

It's taken me a little while to come to terms with this. Having known Danny because of this forum, but also meeting in person.........damn he was such a good guy.
He was, by far, the best of us. Always the voice of reason amongst the mods and members.
He epitomized the true definition of the "Contributor" badge. From his PIF donations, to his driving to DFW to pick up the pieces from the Eamon debacle.........never asking for a thing in return.
We are all better for having known him, and missing a key piece of our collective fabric without him.



This pic is from a few years ago when he and his(then) wife visited us. He also came and ate at the restaurant I was at.
We made so much sushi(his 1st time), that we had to plastic wrap my counter top to be able to accommodate it all.
Danny brought a few bottles of sake. I still have 2 of them. I'm going to have a sushi party in his honor this Saturday to celebrate his life and premature death.......
.......I'm gonna crack open and polish off those bottles of sake. I had planned on saving them for his return visit.
Too soon my friend, too soon.
Damn.
Anybody in my neck of the woods is invited to join.


----------



## knyfeknerd

http://www.northlittlerockfuneralhome.com/obituaries/Patrick-Owen/#!/TributeWall
Danny's Obituary


----------



## Asteger

Nice write up. I like the bit about being the 'self-proclaimed expert on everything'. I'd thought he was a bit older, but turns out we're the same age.


----------



## mhlee

I heard about Danny's passing from Jon Broida yesterday. 

Peace be with you, Danny.


----------



## Elfen23

Hi all. I'm Danny's roommate. He loved this forum so much!! I'm crushed, but he started me down the knife path, and now I have to continue without him. He admired so many of you, and was passionate about this forum. Thanks!!


----------



## NO ChoP!

Very scary! Life is crazy ahort.

May you find eternal peace...

I havent contributed much here as of late, and Danny periodically checked in with me via social media. Always assumed we would meet someday. Damn...


----------



## chinacats

Elfen23 said:


> Hi all. I'm Danny's roommate. He loved this forum so much!! I'm crushed, but he started me down the knife path, and now I have to continue without him. He admired so many of you, and was passionate about this forum. Thanks!!



Welcome Elfen! Sorry about the circumstances, but so glad to have you here.


----------



## Elfen23

chinacats said:


> Welcome Elfen! Sorry about the circumstances, but so glad to have you here.



Thanks so much. This was a knowledge haven for him. If it's good enough for Danny it's way too good for me!! [emoji4]


----------



## ThEoRy

Man this really sucks.


----------



## Dardeau

Yeah, I just remembered that he wanted to come to New Orleans and do some more charcuterie stuff. This is a real ******* shame.


----------



## brainsausage

knyfeknerd said:


> It's taken me a little while to come to terms with this. Having known Danny because of this forum, but also meeting in person.........damn he was such a good guy.
> He was, by far, the best of us. Always the voice of reason amongst the mods and members.
> He epitomized the true definition of the "Contributor" badge. From his PIF donations, to his driving to DFW to pick up the pieces from the Eamon debacle.........never asking for a thing in return.
> We are all better for having known him, and missing a key piece of our collective fabric without him.
> 
> 
> 
> This pic is from a few years ago when he and his(then) wife visited us. He also came and ate at the restaurant I was at.
> We made so much sushi(his 1st time), that we had to plastic wrap my counter top to be able to accommodate it all.
> Danny brought a few bottles of sake. I still have 2 of them. I'm going to have a sushi party in his honor this Saturday to celebrate his life and premature death.......
> .......I'm gonna crack open and polish off those bottles of sake. I had planned on saving them for his return visit.
> Too soon my friend, too soon.
> Damn.
> Anybody in my neck of the woods is invited to join.



If I wasn't up here in the far corner of the union I'd gladly help you polish off those bottles Chris. I'm glad you had the opportunity to meet him and share some time together.


----------



## mr drinky

Yeah, Knyfe. I wish I could come drain that Sake and eat some sushi. If any sake is left, let me know and I may try make a trip another time. 

And here is another pic of Danny from the gathering last February.

k.


----------



## Lefty

I just learned about Danny's passing, and like everyone here felt like I took a punch in the gut. I never met him, but always loved reading his posts and enjoyed our correspondence with one another. He truly will be missed.


----------



## Mute-on

I've been reading Danny's posts for a few years now. I always enjoyed them immensely. A significant loss to both this forum and humanity. I'm stunned and very saddened. 

Here's raising a Shig to you, Zwiefel. 

J


----------



## sachem allison

Goddammit, he just came to see me a few months ago, just sent me a picture of the Chile pepper whiskey I made that he was sharing with friends. Was so happy to get the house all squared away. We talked about our past and some of our plans for the future. You will be missed brother. He never said, anything about health issues. Damn! Damn! Damn!


----------



## Ucmd

So sad. Real really loved his contribution to this community


----------



## DeepCSweede

Really bummed about this. Danny was a heck of a guy and added a lot to this community. He and I had tried to meet up a couple of times when we were travelling but our schedules were always slightly off. We had talked more than a few times when he was going through his divorce and while I could tell he was hurting, he was always so positive about bouncing back. I was just getting prepped to make some venison sausage recently and he and I had a great conversation about charcuterie. Thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## tkern

Great guy. 
Good bye, brother


----------



## shownomarci

He may have gone but his spirit will live on.


----------



## kevpenbanc

Enjoyed his posts.
Very sad.
RIP mate.


----------



## boomchakabowwow

oh no!!

i've been on a 10 day camping trip..RIP. 

i'm relatively new around here..he wast that old, right? i dont know much about him, except from his post 

my thoughts are with is family and friends.


----------



## turbochef422

He will definitely be missed. Great guy that left us too early. Hope he is resting peacefully.


----------



## Godslayer

RIP you were always good to talk to and have made many amazing suggestions that have aided me in my knife journey and provided great culinary insight. 

You will be missed.


----------



## Jovidah

My condolences to all you guys and his family & friends. Always tragic when someone passes way before their time.


----------



## CowichanBay

Condolences, what a loss. Always appreciated his contributions to the community.

RIP.


----------



## dharperino

What a loss. He will be missed.


----------



## drawman623

I thought of Danny today after surfacing briefly to visit the forum. I have not checked-in for months. While the news of Danny's passing is truly saddening, I cannot imagine him in any way but energetic, clever and upbeat. 

He visited Providence last March and despite heavy snow, we set out from his hotel to a nook in North Kingstown for some Sushi. Never again will the yellowtail taste so good.

We shared a few of our favorite knives and even drew the interest of some restaurant staff as we talked. His Don Nguyen and Marko took center stage. I'll think of Danny when I hear the "ting" of a well tapered blade. Rest easy my friend, you are remembered.


----------



## DDPslice

Very sorry to hear this, i liked reading his insight and posts, never met the man but loved to see his posts and discussions. RIP Danny Owen


----------



## Chuckles

Well, it took a little bit but this sh't finally crushed me flat. Denial is a b!tch...


----------



## Elfen23

Chuckles said:


> Well, it took a little bit but this sh't finally crushed me flat. Denial is a b!tch...



I know the feeling. I'm so sorry for us all.


----------



## nwdel

He was always so wonderful at carrying on the conversation, inspirational really. My prayers are with him all who are grieving at his passing.


----------



## Dave Martell

You know what amazes me about Danny the most is how he met so many of us in real life all over the USA, made so many online friends, and also kept in touch with so many more. I always wondered how he had the time to do what he did and still work/have a life/etc. Truly amazing!


----------



## mr drinky

Dave Martell said:


> You know what amazes me about Danny the most is how he met so many of us in real life all over the USA, made so many online friends, and also kept in touch with so many more. I always wondered how he had the time to do what he did and still work/have a life/etc. Truly amazing!



That is exactly right Dave. And along with those connections, he simultaneously felt like your favorite cousin, the co-worker you go to happy hour with, and that neighbor whom you let watch your dog when you go on vacation. 

k.


----------



## Elfen23

He was all of those things gentlemen!! He had boundless energy, and worked very hard to put it to productive use, particularly in the relationships he developed. The camaraderie he found here was deeply special. I'm so grateful for all of you in his life! [emoji4]


----------



## Lucretia

Missing him every time I see a clip for a "B" horror film. We'd trade recommendations. The last one he recommended was "Zombeavers" (it's not porn!, he told me.) One of the worst movies ever, and now I might have to buy the dratted thing in his memory.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

+1 but for me it wasn't the "B" horror films ... instead it was the things he chose to throw himself into 110% to see 'what he could make of it' ... one of my absolute favorites was his homemade tandoor!

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/23329-Building-a-Tandoor!?highlight=tandoor

This was such an inspiration ... let alone just awesome sh$t! I actually wanted to go buy all that crap and make one myself just because of the way he presented it and you could almost taste that naan ... truly an inspiration guy! Damn I need a tandoor! 



Lucretia said:


> Missing him every time I see a clip for a "B" horror film. We'd trade recommendations. The last one he recommended was "Zombeavers" (it's not porn!, he told me.) One of the worst movies ever, and now I might have to buy the dratted thing in his memory.


----------



## brianh

MontezumaBoy said:


> +1 but for me it wasn't the "B" horror films ... instead it was the things he chose to throw himself into 110% to see 'what he could make of it' ... one of my absolute favorites was his homemade tandoor!
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/23329-Building-a-Tandoor!?highlight=tandoor
> 
> This was such an inspiration ... let alone just awesome sh$t! I actually wanted to go buy all that crap and make one myself just because of the way he presented it and you could almost taste that naan ... truly an inspiration guy! Damn I need a tandoor!



I forgot about Danny's tandoor. He was such a presence that I'm still so saddened by his passing, though we never met. How could someone so full of life such a short time ago be gone?


----------



## Korin_Mari

I just saw this post... I am so shocked and completely heartbroken. Danny was one of the first people I had the pleasure of getting to know on KFF. He was such a wonderful and warm person. Always contributed and commented on KKF. I was so happy when I finally had the pleasure of meeting him in real life last year with Son and we chatted for hours in the Korin showroom. Rest in peace, Danny. I will miss him terribly.


----------



## nwdel

Danny was always so complimentary when I'd post pics of my meat adventures so here's to Danny


----------



## brainsausage

nwdel said:


> Danny was always so complimentary when I'd post pics of my meat adventures so here's to Danny
> 
> View attachment 30766



Lonzino?


----------



## mr drinky

Fukin a Danny. I'm sitting in the chair right now drinking high west...

k.


----------



## brainsausage

mr drinky said:


> Fukin a Danny. I'm sitting in the chair right now drinking high west...
> 
> k.



Damn straight.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Has anyone seen Zoolander 2 in Danny's honor?


----------



## Elfen23

I didn't know it was out! I have zero concept of what day it is. 

We were planning on seeing it!!! So, if you haven't, go. Laugh!! Pose! [emoji1]


----------



## nwdel

bresaola


----------



## brainsausage

nwdel said:


> bresaola



That was my second guess. Did you use eye of the round? Or is that loin?


----------



## Bill13

The tandoor thread was one of the best ever in what's cooking. It was so cool that he was like "well my friend and I decided to make a tandoor", as if it was like baking a cake!


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Exactly what I thought when I read it originally - excellent way to word it! Damn I really, really need a tandoor!

+1


Bill13 said:


> The tandoor thread was one of the best ever in what's cooking. It was so cool that he was like "well my friend and I decided to make a tandoor", as if it was like baking a cake!


----------



## Asteger

Bill13 said:


> The tandoor thread was one of the best ever in what's cooking. It was so cool that he was like "well my friend and I decided to make a tandoor", as if it was like baking a cake!



DO and I used to discuss SA food. I lived for a time in Sri Lanka, but would always think there was a great guru available if I had general questions especially about the very related food to the north. I have a shelf of several types of lentils I don't entirely use, some bought because, well, sure I have recipes in a few cookbooks (incl. 1 or 2 rec'd by Dan), but at least as much because Dan used them and I could send him a message about something related if I wanted, or read something he'd done, and then find a use and try something out. Anyway, they're still in the kitchen, I should do stuff with them on my own, but surely it won't be as fun or rewarding. Yeah, he was quite cool this this stuff.


----------



## mise_en_place

Don't know how the hell I missed this, but I'm saddened by the news of Danny's passing. 

My thoughts are with his friends and family.


----------



## nwdel

brainsausage said:


> That was my second guess. Did you use eye of the round? Or is that loin?



Eye of round


----------



## preizzo

That bresaola look sexy &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
Cheers Danny


----------

